# PHP 5.6.24 SOAP installation issue



## John Watson (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello,

I am trying to install SOAP on 10.2-RELEASE-p14 with PHP 5.6.24.
After deinstalling extensions, then installing with SOAP support I opened up a phpinfo page. phpinfo shows:
Additional .ini files parsed "/usr/local/etc/php/ext-20-soap.ini".
A line under module authors.

A working system should show additional data under a SOAP subheading.

To test further I added the following to the phpinfo page:

```
if (extension_loaded('soap')) {
  echo 'soap';
}ELSE{
    echo 'no soap';
}
```
The result is "no soap".

Any help greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2016)

There's no need to (re)install the extensions, the extensions port is a so-called meta-port that simply depends on other ports, it doesn't provide anything of itself. These ports can be installed individually, the meta-port is just for convenience. So you can just install net/php56-soap with or without having the extensions port installed.


----------



## John Watson (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you for the reply.

When I installed php-soap I get the following php error message


```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/soap.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/soap.so: Undefined symbol "ps_globals" in Unknown on line 0
```


----------



## John Watson (Sep 9, 2016)

I solved this by removing the /usr/local/etc/php/ext-20-soap.ini and adding the line extension=soap.so to the extensions.ini file.
I would guess that is was a load order issue.

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2016)

Old bug: https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=61348

But judging by the solution you need to make sure session.so is loaded before soap.so.


----------



## John Watson (Sep 9, 2016)

P.S
is SOAP being replaced by REST more recently?


----------

